# Idea Zaza per la Lazio



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2016)

Con le partenze di Djordjevic (sul mercato) e Keita (Coppa d'Africa), la Lazio ha bisogno almeno di un nuovo attaccante. Secondo Il Messaggero l'ultima idea sarebbe Simone Zaza, a caccia di spazio dopo la fallimentare esperienza al West Ham e il mancato trasferimento al Valencia. L'attaccante però costa caro (oltre 20 milioni) e la Lazio può permetterselo solo in prestito.


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Dicembre 2016)

Che si accasi il prima possibile che ho una paura tremenda arrivi al Milan.


----------



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2016)

Proverei a proporre lo scambio di prestiti con Biglia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Proverei a proporre lo scambio di prestiti con Biglia.



Per Lotito Biglia vale 50 milioni, ora ve lo regala a voi in prestito. Questo giorno non lo vedrete mai.


----------



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Per Lotito Biglia vale 50 milioni, ora ve lo regala a voi in prestito. Questo giorno non lo vedrete mai.



Diciamo che era una provocazione. Biglia comunque ha 30 anni e un contratto in scadenza nel 2018, se mettessimo un po' di soldi vicino a Zaza ci si potrebbe provare. 
Ma tanto parliamo del nulla perché la Exor non caccerà manco un euro.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Questo è il classico acquisto che mi farebbe smadonnare se lo facesse la mia squadra, ma che allo stesso tempo temerei se lo facesse una nostra rivale. Boh..


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questo è il classico acquisto che mi farebbe smadonnare se lo facesse la mia squadra, ma che allo stesso tempo temerei se lo facesse una nostra rivale. Boh..



cedere bacca e prendere zaza in prestito per poi rispedirlo alla juve a giugno sarebbe operazione intelligente. Non è un fenomeno ma non è nemmeno sto cesso che tutti pensano. In estate se ci saranno i soldi si prende l'attaccante forte di livello.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cedere bacca e prendere zaza in prestito per poi rispedirlo alla juve a giugno sarebbe operazione intelligente. Non è un fenomeno ma non è nemmeno sto cesso che tutti pensano. In estate se ci saranno i soldi si prende l'attaccante forte di livello.



Vabbè, gioco con Lapadula a questo punto.


----------



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> cedere bacca e prendere zaza in prestito per poi rispedirlo alla juve a giugno sarebbe operazione intelligente. Non è un fenomeno ma non è nemmeno sto cesso che tutti pensano. In estate se ci saranno i soldi si prende l'attaccante forte di livello.



Lapadula non ha nulla da invidiare a Zaza, se non l'età. E non sto scherzando.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Dicembre 2016)

Infatti ho detto in prestito per una questione numerica. Con i soldi di bacca si sistema centrocampo e ali.


----------



## kolao95 (31 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lapadula non ha nulla da invidiare a Zaza, se non l'età. E non sto scherzando.



Ha un anno in meno Zaza, mica cinque


----------



## Aron (31 Dicembre 2016)

Che qualcuno lo prenda o lo vedremo per davvero a Milanello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2017)

Il suo mancato arrivo sarebbe il miglior colpo di mercato.


----------

